
N. Korea hacked Korean online shopping site for Bitcoin - mosesofmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-south-korea-says-north-hacked-online-shopping-site-2016-7
======
Razengan
So they hacked one of their own sites? Title needs just one extra letter of
clarification.

